

Ask HN: Anyone in NYC area using Verizon FiOS? - yaers

Wondering if anyone in NYC area is using Verizon FiOS (residential or small business) and their experience with it.  How's the performance and service availability (up/down time)?  Is it recommended?
======
stackcollision
I live in Jersey City. Unfortunately I have to use it because it's all my
apartment building is wired for.

It's an overpriced service, in my opinion. The reliability is good, but I'm
paying $60 a month for their slowest speed. When I lived in PA I was getting
twice the speed for $20 a month. Maybe that isn't unreasonable when you're
also getting cable and phone for not too much more as a package, but I don't
have a TV and don't need a landline so they're just gouging me.

One of the things I really hate about this area is how expensive everything
is.

e: side note - when they come to set up your internet make sure all your
machines are booted into linux (if you dual boot), otherwise they will attempt
to install some of their software on your computer. They don't have a linux
version of the software and will just give up and leave. If you have windows
or osx running they won't leave until you let them install it.

~~~
yaers
Thanks for replying stackcollison! Yes, it's crazy how expensive internet
service is in NYC area. I just wish Google fiber or other gigabit service can
get here sooner. My friends in other countries are getting hundreds of mbps
for their internet service. I don't know how our country, supposedly the most
technology advanced country in the world is still talking low mbps internet...
It's time for a nationwide upgrade.

------
johnmurch
YES - I currently have 155MB down and 50MB up - Although the wifi they
included is limited at 130MB and not 300MB :( First World Problem.

I would recommend them as they also have a 300MB down package - but you have
to ask for it as most of the people who work for them are idiots but their
service is great.

Side note - I had them install my internet - had my HDTV setup with an antenna
(Free TV, Imagine that) and they asked who my cable provider was... They had
no IDEA you could get HDTV picture with an antenna - these are the same guys
INSTALLING HDTV setup boxes at your home, crazy! END OF RANT!

~~~
yaers
John, thanks for the info! A few more questions if you don't mind. How long
have you had the service? Was it reliable? Any down time that you experienced?
Were they quick in fixing problems?

I know what you mean about HDTV. I use the antenna to get free HDTV too.
People come over to my place and see how clear it is couldn't believe it. It's
funny people who work in the industry do not know about it haha

~~~
johnmurch
I have had it almost 7 months. 0 down time. If you can get FiOS I recommend
pulling the trigger... unless you can get Google Fiber :0

~~~
yaers
haha I wish Google Fiber is available here!

